# Gluing rocks together



## BarryH (3 Jan 2020)

As a follow on from an earlier question, is there a safe way to hold/glue/fix rocks together?

I'm after a similar shape to the scape below and after finding a 'trio' of black rocks that I feel look good together I'd like to give some added support to the vertical rock in the group which I've sat on the top of a flat rock to give it height. I've seen YT videos about using cigarette papers but I'm not really into smoking, I have the gel type of superglue and also have access to black silicone.

Can anyone suggest a safe way to fix the rock in place? The last thing I'd want is the rock falling over as I do routine maintenance.


----------



## foxfish (4 Jan 2020)

Aquarium safe black silicone will work if the surface is dry, just make sure the silicone does not hold any fungicides.


----------



## Chrispowell (4 Jan 2020)

Google aquarium epoxy - used it for this before 

Chris


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jan 2020)

Or there is this https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/oase-foamfix-4589-p.asp depending on what you have in mind.
@Delirious has used it here https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-second-aquascape-forest-diorama.59303/#post-581637 to hold rocks and wood in place.


----------



## zozo (4 Jan 2020)

BarryH said:


> videos about using cigarette papers but I'm not really into smoking,



https://www.thebackyshop.co.uk/products/mascotte-x-long-cigarette-filter-tips-53mm-zip-seal-bag

I see bags of this stuff at the local Tank Station in 2 sizes.  It only contains the filter you need with the liquid super glue. I guess such a bag last you a lifetime. 

The heat gun with glue sticks seems to work very well too. It cures faster when cooling down. Most other glues need much longer curing time.

Another product that I've seen being used by aquascaper Sasha Hoyer is PolyDoo Bastel plastic. These are small marbles of plastic, if heated up in hot water it becomes pliable and it sticks and hardens again when it cools. 
https://www.aquasabi.com/Tinker-Plastic-1000-g

And there is something rather newly developed, UVA resins and it's gaining popularity. It comes with a little UVA torchlight. If this resin comes to contact with the light it instantly cures into a seemingly non-toxic hard and clear substance. Seen videos that it even seems to cure submerged in water like that. Yet not seen in use in an aquascape, i guess it waiting for it.


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Jan 2020)

D_D Aquarium Solution do a aquarium epoxy resin drys red I think for marine and grey for freshwater aquariums


----------



## BarryH (4 Jan 2020)

Brilliant, thanks for all the help, really appreciated. Plenty of ideas and suggestions to look through as usual on UKAPS.


PARAGUAY said:


> D_D Aquarium Solution do a aquarium epoxy resin drys red I think for marine and grey for freshwater aquariums


Just found that as I was searching through Amazon for the other items in the replies. As my rocks are more grey than black even when wet, it sounds ideal. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Jan 2020)

Never used it myself but DD have a good reputation for quality products. Used epoxy resin in work though and it is incredibly strong


----------



## Chrispowell (5 Jan 2020)

The attached hardscape Is all fixed using the DD epoxy. It's just like using blue tac.. takes 24 hours to go rock hard

Chris


----------



## BarryH (5 Jan 2020)

Chrispowell said:


> The attached hardscape Is all fixed using the DD epoxy. It's just like using blue tac.. takes 24 hours to go rock hard
> 
> Chris


Thanks for the help Chris, great looking layout too.

I've got a pack of the D-D Epoxy on order from Amazon but can't see from the photo of the packaging if it's a two part product like normal epoxy or if it's a putty type product.


----------



## Chrispowell (5 Jan 2020)

BarryH said:


> Thanks for the help Chris, great looking layout too.
> 
> I've got a pack of the D-D Epoxy on order from Amazon but can't see from the photo of the packaging if it's a two part product like normal epoxy or if it's a putty type product.


It's two part, just mix 50/50 and roll together until the two colours merge into 1

Chris


----------



## BarryH (5 Jan 2020)

Thanks for the help Chris.


----------



## BarryH (10 Jan 2020)

Chrispowell said:


> It's two part, just mix 50/50 and roll together until the two colours merge into 1
> 
> Chris


I got hold of a pack of the D-D Aquascape Epoxy but both the bars were the same colour, although they were in different coloured bags. Anyway I cut a small length from each bar, rolled them together and had a try with a couple of rocks and now left it to harden off. I'll let you know how I get on once the epoxy has dried out. Very easy to use.


----------



## Gill (23 Jan 2020)

I use a glue gun most of the time for larger pieces. 
The foam method is very good. And there is a cream coloured foam that you can also shape and then press substrate into. Tanner on serpadesign has used this. And a few herp vloggers but don't know the name. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------

